# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Which 3d printer to buy for about £500

## mrorange26

looking to buy a 3d printer mainly to print bits for my quad and hexacopter.But there are so many I just don't know which 1.I found this one What do people think here is the link.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3D-Printer...item19f1caea6d

----------


## curious aardvark

looks a bit too 'homemade' for my liking. 
Plus says 150mm print height in the ad but 80mm in the detailed blurb. (ah - version 2 is 150mm)
And it's a company I've never heard of - so most likely made in a small workshop somewhere.

And for another £10 you can get one of these

In the pm1 favour: 
glass printbed - so _should_ be very flat. 
Being sold by an english company. And by the looks of it made by them as well. http://www.3dprintingtech.co.uk/
They mill their own heatblocks so probably make the whole machine.   Yep - they pretty much make all the parts as well.
So you 'should' get good support and warranty. 
Damn good price for a ready built metal framed glass bed printer. 

Not in it's favour: 

No control panel or sd card functionality. 
Just the one extruder

I have to say, dual extruders are probably not going to get much use  - but I would NEVER now have a 3d printer without it's own control panel and sd card reader.

If they had a model with lcd and sd card functionality - I'd definitely say get the PM1. 
Tough call - but for me the ctc/flashforge/wanhao  wins.

----------


## mrorange26

I looked at the 1 you put  a link to before are they any good.

----------


## mrorange26

Also like the look of this 1
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cherry-Pi-...item43cf04f41d

----------


## mrorange26

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ord-Bot-Ha...item2594e2ae71 also seen this one are they any good

----------


## Geoff

Build yourself a Kossel mini, makergeeks.com sell them.

Quality is unbelievable, zero wobble or backlash..

Would you believe one of my prints came off the bed halfway through a print, and the printer was so smooth it did not push it around and completed the print - WITH IT NOT STUCK TO THE BED AT ALL.

When I say zero backlash, I mean zero.

----------


## mrorange26

You said about a Kossel mini is this one of them.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kossel-Cle...item3ce7b0aa58

----------


## curious aardvark

well looking at the delta mini and the cherry pi - I'd go for the cherry pi. 
Seems like the guy building it has done all the upgrades for you - plus  a bigger build area. And it just looks more substantial and 'cleaner' - if that makes sense. 

As far as which is best - I readily bow to geoffs superior exprience and knowlege. If he says get a delta, get a delta :-)

I'd like to build one at some future point. But still finding out stuff on my flashforge.

----------


## sam007

I think you should go for this:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cherry-Pi-...item43cf04f41d

----------


## mrorange26

I did like the cherry delta but it only prints pla and doesn't have a heated bed.

----------


## curious aardvark

damn didn't notice that. 
wonder how easy it'd be to add one ?

----------


## mrorange26

Don't really know it would be nice if it done abs and pla.

----------


## mrorange26

Can you get a Kossel mini in the uk.

----------


## mrorange26

http://www.think3dprint3d.com/Kossel-Mini-3dPrinter-Kit
Is this what your mean by a mini Kossel.

----------


## curious aardvark

looks expensive for a kit. But yep that's a mini kossel

----------


## mrorange26

Went for this one in the end http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cherry-Pi-...item43cf04f41d

----------


## curious aardvark

yeah it does look good. :-)
Just needs heated plate.

----------


## mrorange26

If I need 1 I'm sure it isn't hard to add one later.

----------


## jimmydave

this heated bed will fit with room to spare:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK3-Reprap-a...item35dc18f6e3

----------


## mrorange26

Are they easy to fit,Do I need anything else to make it work.

----------


## kathmorgan12

I've been looking around for a good 3d printer that is capable of meeting my requirements too. Lately, I've been having a hard time choosing what's best for me. I'll try and see each link provided here. Thanks.

----------


## curious aardvark

what are your requirements ?

----------


## mrorange26

Got my cherry pi today and im trying to either print from pc or memory card.I have a job on card I select it press knob down but nothing happens.
Also how do I print from cura directly.

----------


## mrorange26

Its working now but about 50% into print filament does a few random reverses on the filament so then it messes up?

----------


## curious aardvark

sounds like either a slicing issue, filament feed issue or firmware issue. 
Can you contact the chap who built it ?

----------


## mrorange26

Just emailed him

----------


## mrorange26

2014-09-17 20.40.22.jpgAlso keeps going to 1 side when I add a different print?

----------


## mrorange26

Im using slic3r and its working fine.Just cant see whats wrong in cura.

----------


## mrorange26

Sorted cura now settings were wrong.Can someone tell me where I put setting in when printing multiple items at the same time that raises the the print head to travel to other item.thanks

----------


## alodia

get a makerbot, any problems, they'll fix

----------


## alodia

if you're into custom made ones for more space, cheaper, well you should just go ahead and build one yourself. can't trust some half ass made printer that you have to figure out why it doesn't work anyway when it doesn't work.

less problems, get an mass produced one

or less money, make yourself.

----------


## yoman258

> if you're into custom made ones for more space, cheaper, well you should just go ahead and build one yourself. can't trust some half ass made printer that you have to figure out why it doesn't work anyway when it doesn't work.
> 
> less problems, get an mass produced one
> 
> or less money, make yourself.


Building from scrap is probably best done by someone who already likes to tinker and has a pretty good knowledge of things. Getting a cheap quality kit is a great way to learn more about the systems.

----------


## kathmorgan12

I have to agree with yoman258. If you really want to have a printer built from scratch, you need to have someone who really knows a lot and has already a wide experience on building this kind of thing. I've been wanting to do this but I know I'm not yet that knowledgeable nor experienced enough to get it done successfully.

----------


## mrorange26

Does anybody know where I can get some sleeving for a thermistor that goes into hotend.

----------

